# first bits to buy.



## dribron (Jul 27, 2010)

Hello all, I just bought my first router... a cheapy ryobi ... it is 1/4" collet only, 1 1/2 hp 8.5amp. For the price it's pretty fun. I bought a three bit set, all enge bits. So I thought I'd ask here for any idea's as to what first/ must have bits I should pick up first? 
I do general woodworking.. furniture at times, this and that. Or anything that my wife ask me to make... lol 
Any idea's you might have would be greatly apriciated


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

dribron said:


> Hello all, I just bought my first router... a cheapy ryobi ... it is 1/4" collet only, 1 1/2 hp 8.5amp. For the price it's pretty fun. I bought a three bit set, all enge bits. So I thought I'd ask here for any idea's as to what first/ must have bits I should pick up first?
> I do general woodworking.. furniture at times, this and that. Or anything that my wife ask me to make... lol
> Any idea's you might have would be greatly apriciated


Hi Welcome to the forum
Well, almost every job I can think of took at least a roundover and a straight bit of one size or the other. Just starting out I recommend a set similar to this one:
30 pc 1/4" Shank Router Bit Set - eBay (item 130414859689 end time Aug-26-10 15:46:43 PDT)
Cheap enough not to break the bank but has enough of a variety to get a feel for what you can do and want to do. Once you know what bits you are using the most, you can replace the cheapies with higher quality bits.
JMHO


----------



## distrbd (Oct 8, 2009)

Without a doubt you could do with a spiral bit set ,something like this:
MLCS Solid Carbide Router Bit Sets


----------



## dribron (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks guy's.. I am hopping to pick up a set next week. I did see a 20 or 30 piece set at homedepot for 69.95 I belive it it made by ryobi. But the e-bay option is deff cheaper..


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi dribron

I would suggest the set below for your 1st.set of bits,than build on them as you need them..you can get free shipping and that can be a big deal.
At 2.66 for each bit is hard to beat at your door step.. 

MLCS 15 Piece Router Bit Sets

http://www.amazon.com/MLCS-8377-Rou...dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1
=======



dribron said:


> Hello all, I just bought my first router... a cheapy ryobi ... it is 1/4" collet only, 1 1/2 hp 8.5amp. For the price it's pretty fun. I bought a three bit set, all enge bits. So I thought I'd ask here for any idea's as to what first/ must have bits I should pick up first?
> I do general woodworking.. furniture at times, this and that. Or anything that my wife ask me to make... lol
> Any idea's you might have would be greatly apriciated


----------



## dougj71 (Feb 17, 2008)

I'd go with the MLCS bits also.Good bits and free shipping


----------



## dribron (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for that, looks to be a nice starter set and a good price.


----------

